# What happened to FULLBODY ROUTINES?!



## shainesboostin (Feb 23, 2012)

Like the title says, what happened to people doing FULLBODY routines 3x a week. There simply and effective: Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

I thought about going back to this for awhile, but do HLM (Heavy, Light, Medium) days.

Thoughts?


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm currently doing full body. I'd done 3-4 day splits for ages and thought I'd try FB.

It helped me bust a plateau and I really enjoyed it.

I wonder why popularity has declined?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The popularity has declined because most people feels they are at an advanced stage where they need to focus and isolate body parts to maximize their growth when really a FB will give the same if not better results


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I did a full body routine for a while, I did 4 weeks at high reps, 4 weeks medium and 4 weeks heavy. Obviously with weights matching the reps. I found it good, but I do prefer a split which focuses on compound movements like I'm currently doing.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I've heard a couple of times that full body is better for natty but I feel both would work well given they are done properly?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I get 95% of new members doing full body 3x8 to start, some move onto 5x5 full body, but they are a main stay at our gym, work well here, natty or not!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, theres no reason for either to work any worse as long as intensity, diet and rest are spot on.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Because people watch videos of Phil Heath and Jay Cutler on YouTube and think that they should be training the same as them.......despite weighing 12 stone and being natty and eating a crap diet.

I like a split purely because it allows me to train more days in a week and I enjoy going to the gym!However I do sometimes switch to push/pull/legs for a change.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm doing the Muscle and Strength Intermediate from the bottom of this page http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html with a couple of variations to suit me.

Hopefully it's a good one.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

when i joined my first gym every new trainee was put on a full body routine for at least a year, and we all grew, and grew fast...we had decent physiques after a years training and our strength had gone through the roof...people want to run before they can walk now, and all they get for their efforts is crap progress.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> when i joined my first gym every new trainee was put on a full body routine for at least a year, and we all grew, and grew fast...we had decent physiques after a years training and our strength had gone through the roof...people want to run before they can walk now, *and all they get for their efforts is crap progress*.


Which then demotivates them,leads them to think they are a 'hard gainer' and turn to steroids at the drop of a hat!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Which then demotivates them,leads them to think they are a 'hard gainer' and turn to steroids at the drop of a hat!


This, see it all the time.

Well, that or they quit and tell everyone they just can't do it, no matter how hard they try.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i used to have to beg the gym owner for a change in my routine, and he would say...not yet, keep with it for a few more weeks because i've got something special coming...and then he changed bench press and squats for a 10x8x6x4x2x1 pyramid, and my progress went mental, my pecs grew so fast i had stretch marks on my chest and shoulders, i was doing 10 reps with 200lbs on the bench and close to squatting with 400lbs, at a bodyweight of 11 stone, with just a normal diet, no supplements..i just drank lots of milk...great days...and every new trainer should experience that sort of progress if only they could put their minds to it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

When did the words full and body become a single word? :innocent:

But I agree, for beginners full body workouts are effective. Then you can switch to upper body / lower body or a similar two way split once gains slow or you want to focus on particular areas more.

There's a rumour that Dorian Yates did a two way split right up until he won the heavyweight class british finals in 1986 (I think that was the year).


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

justin case said:


> i used to have to beg the gym owner for a change in my routine, and he would say...not yet, keep with it for a few more weeks because i've got something special coming...and then he changed bench press and squats for a 10x8x6x4x2x1 pyramid, and my progress went mental, my pecs grew so fast i had stretch marks on my chest and shoulders, i was doing 10 reps with 200lbs on the bench and close to squatting with 400lbs, at a bodyweight of 11 stone, with just a normal diet, no supplements..i just drank lots of milk...great days...and every new trainer should experience that sort of progress if only they could put their minds to it.


I'm off to research pyramids! ; )

Do you think would work well for most people as a change? I really like the sound of it and sounds like it would really nail the muscles.

What kind of routing would you incorporate it into?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

Interesting that before steroids came on the scene most guys were doing full body 3 times a week. Most schemes utilised a heavy, medium and light approach to negate burn out and not going to complete muscular failure. In fact Reg Park advocated never going to total failure!

When steroids came along it was a different ball game. Now they could train 6 days a week, put more intensity into each workout, hit individual muscle groups on a split routine as their recovery ability became greatly enhanced.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Go back to the days before drugs were endemic in lifting.You would find that a great majority of lifters used very simple, full body regimes.Fast foward to the Weider era.Those that had commercial interests,( Weider,Lurie,) needed more substance and pseudo science to sell magazines, and "invented" split routines, twice a day workouts etc, to justify the results of those bodybuilders, who had become part of the "new" drug culture and who had overwhealming genetic advantages.

The need to sell magazines, is founded on the readers desire to find "the secret"

We could write all that is known on the muscle building process, in a few pages.That however, wouldnt satisfy commercial needs, or humans inate desire for continual knowledge ,even though there is nothing else to really learn.

If you examine the physiological reasons as to why muscle grows ( naturally, not on loan as with peds) its clear that the most efficent route is via a full body protocol.

However, these reasons are in conflict with what the current top guys do,who have to justify their existance by living in a gym.

Ellington Darden who was head of research at Nautilus, was once asked by a bodybuilder who was making remarkable progress, on two full body workouts a week,that he didnt know what to do with the rest of his week.Darden responded "learn to play chess" which elicited the repsonse "I already can" Darden responded, "teach someone who cant then"

Its this constant human belief that more is always better.In most endeavours it is.In exercise science its not,and I dont mean the "science" and research driven by commercial greed.

I see the commercial bodybuilding culture evolving in very much the same way that manufacturers of Golf Clubs have.Create a desire to improve then constantly update and release a new product, that will eventually lead to the results you desire.Its classical marketing and satisfies our craving.

You will not get the results of the "top Guys" by using a split routine, anymore than that you will be able to drive like woods, by using the latest Taylor made club.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Buffout said:


> I'm off to research pyramids! ; )
> 
> Do you think would work well for most people as a change? I really like the sound of it and sounds like it would really nail the muscles.
> 
> What kind of routing would you incorporate it into?


3x times a week on a compound excercise....give it a go on bench press and i bet within a few weeks what you are lifting now will be a distant memory..it's scary how fast your strength increases.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

justin case said:


> 3x times a week on a compound excercise....give it a go on bench press and i bet within a few weeks what you are lifting now will be a distant memory..it's scary how fast your strength increases.


Completely true

I remember when i did starting strength, i was amazed how much my strength improved over 12 weeks.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I do a split, however on the weekend, I sometimes to full body tabata for cardio and if I'm being deadly honest I like to see my whole bosd pumped to the max for a bit of motivation


----------



## robz400 (Dec 23, 2011)

I occassionally when feeling energetic hit all the compands in one session for 3 sets eg:

Pull ups

sqauts

Bench

Deadlift

Military press

Rows

And finish with some ab work

Could this be done 3 days a week and see results?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great support for full body routines here, and I totally agree with most of what has been said.

I am wondering, however, how many are actually using them? Or have you all moved on to more 'advanced' routines...


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be on full body now until I stop seeing results. For me I don't like the feeling of leaving some muscles a whole week. Especially when you just have to miss a session.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

justin case said:


> 3x times a week on a compound excercise....give it a go on bench press and i bet within a few weeks what you are lifting now will be a distant memory..it's scary how fast your strength increases.


Awesome, cheers fella!

Is there any ramping the weights? Do you find your 1rm (obviously an exhausted version) for example for the last set of 1?

Thinking about it I imagine by that time your already exhausted if you've done that many reps previously.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

I started out doing a full body routine x3 per week, and got pretty good gains. At the time I was doing plenty of other phys at work so it suited my lifestyle to squeeze in 3 sessions in the evening after dinner on a Monday, Wednesday and Thursday.

The past few years I've been doing a 5 day split and plateaued, so switched back to 3 fb with various cv stuff in between for toning/fat burning. What Ive found is that I can be in and out of the gym with a 5 day split in 45-60mins on a back, chest or whatever day. The full routine time wise its more like 60-90 per workout. What I like with the fb is that although I'm not hitting a muscle group as hard as a 5 day, with the fb I can hit 3 times a week.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

When i first started training i spent months on Chad Waterburys total body training programme. Had good results! I hate body part split routines as no matter what point in the week your at something is aching with DOMS and making you feel pathetic, making things like playing sports a pain in the ****!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How many sets per bodypart are typically done on each day for someone who does a 3 day per week full body routine?

Also, as muscles are being hit 3x week. Do you go to failure?


----------



## BigInTheCity (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Justin

Can you tell me more about this routine he had you doing please?

3 days a week full body? Was it just flat bench and squats 10, 8, 6, 4, 2, 1 or all exercises?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Full bodies do work but it's more pain all over for recovery. If you're hard as nails do them. As I work 12 hour shifts & only get so many days off I try to hit more in one session. Just al over soreness can make you feel a bit low.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

This is such a helpful thread - I hadn't considered a fb workout given I can only get to gym 3x week. I am going to give serious consideration especially as I am new to training. Are their any links anybody could recommend to get an idea of workouts? I will be researching but recommendations would be great.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

starting my upper lower split as of tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i used to buy all the bb'ing mags when i was 16 way back in 97 and i remember a lot of routines from back then were all about the full body workout

trained in and out since then, did a deca/sust cycle in about 2000 with my pals that i never finished, only got back into it seriously the past year, was amazed about how much info the internet has brought to people and how much bb'ing seems to have developed since way back then.

also dorian yates was the man back then and ronnie coleman couldn't touch him from what i used to read in all the mags, was proper surprised when i started training again about a year ago to see that coleman went on to dominate for the next decade


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Since joining this forum I have been flabbergasted at how many people only work each muscle group once a week.

Such a sub optimal way of training. Especially for the natty


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Not at all true....


Why do you do that? Add to your statement. Why not at all true. That's one of the things the p1sses people off about you.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

BigInTheCity said:


> Hi Justin
> 
> Can you tell me more about this routine he had you doing please?
> 
> ...


it was just bench press and squats...the rest of the routine was

bench press..pyramid....chest

standing regimental press 4x8...shoulders

french press 4x8....triceps

bent over rowing 4x8.....back

strict barbell curl 4x8....biceps

full squat....pyramid...legs


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Buffout said:


> Awesome, cheers fella!
> 
> Is there any ramping the weights? Do you find your 1rm (obviously an exhausted version) for example for the last set of 1?
> 
> Thinking about it I imagine by that time your already exhausted if you've done that many reps previously.


yeah the one rep was more for an ego boost, you would put all your effort into the others....but every so often you felt so strong that you could beat your personal best on a single and it felt good.

the bloke i used to work for joined the same gym as me, he was a big strong bloke, 17 stone...but when he started he could only bench 150lbs...within 6 months he was benching 300lbs.


----------



## BigInTheCity (Jun 17, 2011)

justin case said:


> it was just bench press and squats...the rest of the routine was
> 
> bench press..pyramid....chest
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, I will give it a go!

3 times a week I take it?


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Ems said:


> This is such a helpful thread - I hadn't considered a fb workout given I can only get to gym 3x week. I am going to give serious consideration especially as I am new to training. Are their any links anybody could recommend to get an idea of workouts? I will be researching but recommendations would be great.


I keep posting this but hey, I hope it's helpfull : )

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

BigInTheCity said:


> Thanks pal, I will give it a go!
> 
> 3 times a week I take it?


yeah 3 times a week, if the 4 sets are too much start at 2 sets, we all did and added sets as we became conditioned to it.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i guess i was lucky when i joined my first gym, it was called manorb health studio, and it was owned by derek manthorp and dick orbell, a couple of old skool bodybuilding and strength guys, and they applied their knowledge to all new trainees...they watched you like a hawk...and we all grew from week to week.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not all full body routines are equal, neither are all split routines... perform an inappropriate combination of volume, loading, intensity and frequency and any routine will suck; get the combination right (and there are many correct combinations) and any programme will work... some people get on better with different things too down to individual differences or goals... a good full body routine can be awesome, but it might not be right for everyone and every set of goals and circumstances.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome knowledge and much appreciated!

Were you saying you did ramp weights or did the same weight from the 10 reps right back to the 1?

eg.

100kg x 10

100kg x 8...

...

...

100kg x 1


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Buffout said:


> Awesome knowledge and much appreciated!
> 
> Were you saying you did ramp weights or did the same weight from the 10 reps right back to the 1?
> 
> ...


10x 120lbs

8x 140lbs

6x 160lbs

4x 180lbs

2x 200lbs

1x personal best if you want....just an example, when you add weight as you will, add it to all the sets....the last rep should be in doubt on all the sets.

sorry about the pounds, i should work in kgs but i still convert it in my mind to lbs even now lol


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Trying it in the morning! Thanks again!

Haha, I'm used to American sites and lbs. I only picked 100kg for a round number anyway.


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I never do split routines and never have in the past. Most of my workouts are 5 x 5 sets across or ramping weights up. For a change I will follow an upper/lower split every now and again, but never done the typical splits where you hit different bodyparts each day. Just didn't feel right for me and maybe thats part of the answer. Find what suits you.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Buffout said:


> I keep posting this but hey, I hope it's helpfull : )
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html


Thank you! Sorry you had to post again but I was on my phone at the time and didn't see the posts/links properly.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Ems said:


> Thank you! Sorry you had to post again but I was on my phone at the time and didn't see the posts/links properly.


No probs dude, I wasn't saying it like that... I was more apologising for posting it again myself : )


----------

